# My cat just dunked herself in cooking oil.



## carrot (Feb 26, 2007)

While exploring underneath our kitchen counter, our cat dunked her leg in a few inches of cooking oil that was in an old deep fat fryer under the sink. (I didn't even know it was there, and would have thrown it out had I known.) This made her very irritable and I noticed she was behaving oddly and went to pick her up, only to find out she was very sticky. 

I gave her two baths (fortunately she is a very docile cat and let me get away with this), and I got most of it out, but her paw and tummy is still a bit "oily" and I can't seem to get it out of her fur all the way. She's kicking her leg like she wants to "shake off" the stuff, and is generally not happy. But she doesn't seem sick (it was just vegetable oil, and she seemed very disinclined to try to lick it off herself). 

I'm probably going to call a vet in the morning, but I could use any advice in the meantime.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

We had a Himalayan kitten come into the shelter who was covered in cooking oil (she'd been left in a restaurant dumpster and they tossed some hot grease in before they realized she was there...very greasy and some blistered pads, but no other injuries). We tried several baths in Dawn dish liquid with limited success, but one of the volunteers brought in some powder that they use on chinchillas to keep their coats soft and degreased, and that ended up doing the trick.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ingested cooking oil will likely give your cat soft stools, but otherwise I don't think it will hurt. So if she's cleaned off enough so she doesn't track it all over the house, I suppose she'll clean it off herself in due time.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Poor cat!  Corn starch is good at absorbing oil. It's used as an ingredient in some cat treats, so it should be safe if she licks it off.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Cooking oil can go rancid if it's really old. I would try to get it off of her rather than let her lick it off. The cornstarch is a good idea...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

doodlebug said:


> Cooking oil can go rancid if it's really old. ...


Never stops me from using it. :lol: But then, I COOK with it, so I'll concede that point. Better to clean it off. :wink:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Gudewife said:


> one of the volunteers brought in some powder that they use on chinchillas to keep their coats soft and degreased, and that ended up doing the trick.


Is that chinchilla dust you're referring to, Gudewife? Just curious...since the dust is a very fine powder, do you know if there is any risk of the cat inhaling it? I keep some for our chinchilla friend who we take care of periodically. If it's safe for cats, I would love to know in case my two ever get into anything greasy :wink:


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Not sure...I will have to ask, as I wasn't there that day, I was just told that someone used "Chinchilla Powder" to de-grease her. She came in absolutely coated and filthy, and even after several baths, she still looked yucky and was making no effort to clean herself (and she was a total little miss hissy-paws to everyone, a little ball of spitting teeth and claws...I got very well acquainted while we were trying to give her sub-q's). After they did the powder, she was an adorable little fluffball with a much nicer personality.


----------



## carrot (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. The kitty has gotten several more baths since last night, and the oil is mostly gone. It didn't smell rancid, it just smelled like cooking oil, and I don't think she licked much of it -- she just spread it all over the house (doh). 

She is fine, if a bit grouchy from all the washing she's been getting.


----------

